# Dubai Lodge



## Cornell Wallace (Dec 3, 2014)

Land of Shinar Military Lodge #213, MWPHGL, F&AM, Jurisdiction of OK, Dubai UAE is and has been active for 1 1/4 years now.


----------



## mohammed 2014 (Jan 10, 2015)

hi im mohammed from yemen live in sanaa yemen age 24  male can you help me to become mason please


----------



## Joe Wilson (Apr 3, 2017)

www.landofshinar213.com


----------



## Patrik Lindgren (Apr 3, 2017)

Bro Wallace I sent you a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Apr 3, 2017)

Patrik Lindgren said:


> Bro Wallace I sent you a PM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Just remember the first degree..


----------



## Joe Wilson (Apr 4, 2017)

The current WM is Ronald Stokes
Travel Light


----------



## rjxhanjj (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi there, if this is true...I need to continue my petition and later on earn a degree to be a full pledged MM. I am from the Philippines when I knock in the Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons in the Philippines way back 2014, however, opportunity knocks for me in Abu Dhabi (+971 58 994 6711; kindly call if you are in Abu Dhabi or in Dubai right now) since I am a family man. Once you have read this, kindly inform me ASAP!. Thank you brothers...- John Raey Resumadero


----------



## Chukwunonso (Feb 21, 2018)

Cornell Wallace said:


> Land of Shinar Military Lodge #213, MWPHGL, F&AM, Jurisdiction of OK, Dubai UAE is and has been active for 1 1/4 years now.


Really Brother. Very nice. I. Wil be relocating to Dubai later this year 2018. Nice to know my brothers will be around.


----------



## hfmm97 (Feb 21, 2018)

Cornell Wallace said:


> Land of Shinar Military Lodge #213, MWPHGL, F&AM, Jurisdiction of OK, Dubai UAE is and has been active for 1 1/4 years now.



Does this lodge meet on a military base? If so, can non-military US citizens attend lodge? Do you need authorization to be on the military base?



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 16, 2018)

mohammed 2014 said:


> hi im mohammed from yemen live in sanaa yemen age 24  male can you help me to become mason please



I do not believe (although I could be wrong) that there has EVER been a Freemason lodge in Yemen. I heard that in Iran after the revolution of the late 1970s the government, under the VERY MISTAKEN IDEA that Freemasonry is pro-Zionist and anti-Islam, executed Freemasons by hanging-most dictatorships do not want Freemasonry in their territory.

If somehow you could leave Yemen and be a Freemason (hundreds of US$ and from 6 months to 3 years of study) you would not be able to return to Yemen.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 19, 2018)

mohammed 2014 said:


> hi im mohammed from yemen live in sanaa yemen age 24  male can you help me to become mason please


Mohammed:

Iran during and after the revolution of the late 1970s, because Freemasonry was considered “imperialistic, pro-Zionist and anti-Islamic” (none of which is true), instituted the DEATH PENALTY and executed Freemasons by hanging.
Some Iranian Freemasons escaped to the USA and formed lodges in exile-they cannot go back to Iran probably.

I think that the only countries which have a Muslim majority that permit Freemasonry would be Turkey, Syria, certain regions of the former Yugoslavia, and maybe Morocco.
Egypt closed the mason lodges in the 1960s.

To become a Freemason you would have to probably have to leave Yemen, be able to give to the lodge on the order of hundreds of US$ for dues/fees/charity (for children’s medical problems): depending where you go, from 6 months to 3 years of study to be a full member-and to do this without being a hardship on you or your family.

Also, I’m certain that the military and police monitor internet communications so be careful. There is nothing in Freemasonry that you could not find in your place of worship or the teachings of your beloved older relatives as you were growing up. The real secret of the Masons is:

WE MAKE GOOD MEN BETTER.

We have no influence on other countries

I did belong to one Christian fraternity which had a Supreme President and a world-wide headquarters in USA -Masons are NOT like that.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 19, 2018)

Sorry for an essentially duplicate post


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 19, 2018)

Lodges in Dubai are on US military bases that are restricted to US military personnel (or with civilian workers with special authorization) that are assigned to those bases. 

If I am not correct, please let me know


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (May 20, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> I think that the only countries which have a Muslim majority that permit Freemasonry would be Turkey, Syria, certain regions of the former Yugoslavia, and maybe Morocco.


Lebanon has active Freemasonry.


----------



## hfmm97 (May 20, 2018)

Thanks for the correction. Out of ignorance (and I should know better) did not think that Lebanon has a Muslim majority.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (May 20, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Mohammed:
> 
> Iran during and after the revolution of the late 1970s, because Freemasonry was considered “imperialistic, pro-Zionist and anti-Islamic” (none of which is true), instituted the DEATH PENALTY and executed Freemasons by hanging.
> Some Iranian Freemasons escaped to the USA and formed lodges in exile-they cannot go back to Iran probably.
> ...


I think you meant Serbia, rather than Syria. Yes, as to Morocco.  For a list, see https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges


----------



## Winter (Jan 24, 2021)

Elizabeth Akinola Tela said:


> How do I locate your lodge I am new.
> +971525327621



Pretty sure that is just for US military members stationed there.  Not for UAE residents.


----------



## Naeem Tahir (Mar 15, 2021)

rjxhanjj said:


> Hi there, if this is true...I need to continue my petition and later on earn a degree to be a full pledged MM. I am from the Philippines when I knock in the Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons in the Philippines way back 2014, however, opportunity knocks for me in Abu Dhabi (+971 58 994 6711; kindly call if you are in Abu Dhabi or in Dubai right now) since I am a family man. Once you have read this, kindly inform me ASAP!. Thank you brothers...- John Raey Resumadero


nice and want to talk with you more


----------



## DJ EYE (Oct 26, 2022)

Cornell Wallace said:


> Land of Shinar Military Lodge #213, MWPHGL, F&AM, Jurisdiction of OK, Dubai UAE is and has been active for 1 1/4 years now.


Hi, am in dubai please how can I join the freemason


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 26, 2022)

DJ EYE said:


> Hi, am in dubai please how can I join the freemason


You were already given an answer.


----------



## DJ EYE (Oct 26, 2022)

Glen Cook said:


> You were already given an answer.


Yes... Thanks for your time. And I do appreciate that.


----------

